# Music for the gym



## europhile (6 Feb 2007)

Okay guys, suggestions for tracks for the mp3 player for the gym. I need something to keep me going and to block out the crap music they play there.

I like punk and powerpop - stuff from the late 70s and early 80s. Don't think The Ramones would be the best idea as I'd keep falling off the treadmill.

Tracks, not bands, please.

Any ideas?


----------



## Z100 (6 Feb 2007)

Right, how about a few standards to get ya started:

1 Oliver's Army (The Real Elvis)
2 Another Girl, Another Planet (The Only Ones)
3 Eton Rifles (The Jam)
4 Ten Storey Love Song (Stone Roses)
5 You've Got My Number (The Undertones)
6 Ever Fallen in Love (The Buzzcocks)
7 Enola Gay (OMD)
8 Get Over You (The Undertones)
9 Ca Plane Pour Moi (Plastic Bertrand)
10 Bohemian Like You (Dandy Warhols)
11 Here Comes Your Man (The Pixies)
12 There She Goes (The Las)
13 Alternative Ulster (SLF)
14 Down in the Tube Station.... (The Jam)
15 There is a Light (The Smiths)
16 Walter's Trip (Frank and Walters)
17 Chasing Rainbows (Shed Seven) 
18 Slight Return (The Bluetones)
19 Made of Stone (Stone Roses)
20 OX4 (Ride)

Trust me, you'll be running the marathon in half an hour if you keep up with those beats-per-minute


----------



## europhile (6 Feb 2007)

Thank you. Some great suggestions there. About half a dozen of which I've already included on my gym playlist.

Is this your personal playlist?

Any more, guys?


----------



## ney001 (6 Feb 2007)

Bushfire said:


> Right, how about a few standards to get ya started:
> 
> 1 Oliver's Army (The Real Elvis)
> 2 Another Girl, Another Planet (The Only Ones)
> ...



Yup have about 10 of the above tunes on my ipod. try also 
David Bowie - Lets Dance
New Order - Blue Monday
Joy Division - love will tear us apart
Anything at all by the Stone Roses

Would advise you to have a look on itunes at least you can listen to the tune before you buy it - even if you get it from somewhere else.  They also have free podcasts containing hours worth of workout music for fast/slow running, walking, cross training etc - dance music not my personal choice.  I listen to anything by Bob Dylan, beatles, badly drawn boy, Rodrigo & Gabrielle (great for running) and of course stone roses.


----------



## europhile (6 Feb 2007)

Thanks for that. Much and all as I love it, I somehow can't imagine Love will Tear Us Apart Again getting my pulse going. Might look into the Stone Roses. They sort of passed me by.


----------



## Z100 (6 Feb 2007)

The Very Best of The Stones Roses is only E8.99 at CD Wow, the wisest investment you'll ever make  

(http://www.cdwow.ie/detail_results.php?product_code=3350)

There are another 29,000 songs I could add to that list, just can't think of any of them right now.....


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Feb 2007)

Wot! no Madness? (or any other good two-tone outfit... The Specials, The Beat, The Selecter? Try this for a good (live)cross-section.)


Nothin' like that rock-steady beat to keep you moving your feet...


----------



## Cahir (7 Feb 2007)

Love will tear us apart is a great song for the treadmill.  I run to anything by ACDC, Guns n Roses Queen, Stone Roses, Iron Maiden, Anthrax, The Cult etc.  The best punk album in the world ever is also a good one.  I can't stand the pop/dance rubbish that's played in the gym.


----------



## europhile (7 Feb 2007)

Yup, I was wrong about _Love will tear us apart again_.

I've downloaded a version I'm not familiar with though.


----------



## Z100 (7 Feb 2007)

europhile said:


> Yup, I was wrong about _Love will tear us apart again_. I've downloaded a version I'm not familiar with though.


 
Hope it isn't one of those b1oody cover versions, those responsible should serve out their remaining days in a labour camp. Sacrilege.


----------



## europhile (7 Feb 2007)

Good grief, no. It's the version from this:

http://www.amazon.com/Permanent-Joy-Division-1995/dp/B000002N0S

A bit "clean" for my taste.


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Feb 2007)

Try this one then.

Nice...


----------



## Z100 (8 Feb 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Try this one then.
> 
> Nice...


 
Oi!!!  

Although.......recently fell in love with Nouvelle Vague's cover of 'Dance with me'. But I draw a big, fat, chunky, black line at them covering 'Love will tear us apart': it's a no, no, no, no. It'd be like Jilly Cooper rewriting the Bible. (Not that I've ever read either  )


----------



## bobk (8 Feb 2007)

You old fogeys should try listening to some music from this century

Arctic Monkeys, Arcade Fire, Snow Patrol, white stripes etc.

All class albums and would be great for the gym.

You could also search for some podcast work out music - there's lots out there!

Bob


----------



## Cahir (8 Feb 2007)

I've tried listening to the White Stripes at the gym but most of the songs just don't have the right beat.  As for Snow Patrol - might as well be listening to the radio because they're so overplayed.


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Feb 2007)

Bushfire said:


> Oi!!!
> 
> Although.......


I do find their _yé-yé_ cover of the Dead Kennedys' 'Too drunk...' quite catchy! 

Jilly Cooper rewriting the Bible? 
_('Yea, verily did she tremble as he smote her again and again with his staff....')_


----------



## Seagull (8 Feb 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Jilly Cooper rewriting the Bible?
> _('Yea, verily did she tremble as he smote her again and again with his staff....')_


Brings a new image to psalm 23

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no evil.
For thou art with me.
Thy rod and thy staff, they comfort me

Apologies for going off-topic and bringing this thread down to ClubMan's level.


----------



## ney001 (8 Feb 2007)

europhile said:


> Yup, I was wrong about _Love will tear us apart again_.
> 
> I've downloaded a version I'm not familiar with though.



I downloaded a good podcast from itunes.  called The official streetlife DJs Podcast - some rubbish on it but also has a lot of David Bowie, sex pistols, the Clash, nirvana, Led Zeppelin, Human League, Joy Division New Order, Primal Scream - I forgot to mention these in my list up above.


----------



## Z100 (8 Feb 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Jilly Cooper rewriting the Bible?
> _('Yea, verily did she tremble as he smote her again and again with his staff....')_


----------



## Z100 (8 Feb 2007)

bobk said:


> You old fogeys should try listening to some music from this century


 
Ah Bob, when you get to our age you're lucky to be able to hear at all, never mind expose your ears to young people's music.

I have a very large soft spot (could be my beer belly) for Arcade Fire. Like Snow Patrol too but was alarmed to hear 'Chasing Cars' being used as mood music in a cookery programme the other day. Next thing I'll be hearing them in the freezer section of Superquinn.


----------



## Westbound (9 Feb 2007)

To get the heart really pumping, what about a bit of Bullet in the Head by Rage Against the Machine, or anything from the last two albums by System of A Down....ideal spinning music!

Made of Stone or She Bangs the drum by the Stone Roses
Everlong by the Foo Fighters


----------



## Guest127 (10 Feb 2007)

at the gym I go to theres a hugh screen in the corner with about 10 rowing machines in front of it. the videos they put on nearly all feature nubile young    females in various states of undress, shaking their booty . = result is that theres loads of males on the rowers and as I have discovered from talking to others - nobody notices the time, distance or effort expended on the rowers, unlike the other machines where everyone is watching either the time, effort. All DOM I appreciate but if it gets you through the exercise who cares?


----------



## Z100 (10 Feb 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> at the gym I go to theres a hugh screen in the corner with about 10 rowing machines in front of it. the videos they put on nearly all feature nubile young  females in various states of undress, shaking their booty


 
They should show a video of San Marino v Ireland, that'd have everyone peddling with fury and rage


----------



## Guest127 (10 Feb 2007)

hate to say this because its not the same but as a Dundalk supporter we asbolutely hate travelling to Monaghan. Cemetry homes park to be precise. we can't play there. there's more athmosphere on mars. the pitch is bumpy and open. theres only spectactors on one side ( at least San Marino had two sides) when I was watching the game the other night it reminded me of away games Monaghan. and just like San Marino who couldn't stop anybody else scoring dozens of goals Monaghan do the same. capitulate to everybody else but when playing Dundalk play and defend like their lives depend on it. which they probably do as they get only two decent home gates all year. and those are Dundalk supporters. Nice bar though. but maybe San Marino also have a nice bar. desperate day for bets in englerland. Neither Derby or Preston winning at home. the whole world is in a state of chasis.
not quite on thread about music in gyms though. maybe that ireland team could do with a stiff workout.


----------



## dodo (12 Feb 2007)

Bushfire said:


> Right, how about a few standards to get ya started:
> 
> 1 Oliver's Army (The Real Elvis) joking I hope
> 2 Another Girl, Another Planet (The Only Ones)
> ...


Just keep playing the eye of the Tiger from the Rocky Movie


----------



## auto320 (12 Feb 2007)

Four Country Roads (Big Tom)


----------



## NorfBank (15 Feb 2007)

You must add some stereophonics to that.

Bartender and the thief
Dakota 

and many more.


----------



## Z100 (15 Feb 2007)

NorfBank said:


> You must add some stereophonics to that.
> 
> Bartender and the thief
> Dakota
> ...


 
Hear, hear   I'd go for Local Boy in the Photograph, would get any heart pumping.


----------



## europhile (18 Feb 2007)

Heard _Chelsea Dagger_ for the first time today. (Boy, I'm out of touch.) That sounds like a good one for the gym.


----------



## Newby (3 Apr 2007)

europhile said:


> Heard _Chelsea Dagger_ for the first time today. (Boy, I'm out of touch.) That sounds like a good one for the gym.


Me too... that is one pretty cool song. Sounds like one of those ones that you sing very loudly walking home after a few jars.


----------

